# Lyft Insurance Now Primary



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft has just anounced that their insurance coverage is now primary when in an active Lyft. From request to drop off we are now covered by Lyft with primary insurance coverage.

"In 2012, Lyft worked with insurance industry leaders to pioneer our $1M excess liability insurance coverage to protect our community members. We stand behind this policy that, from the beginning, was designed to drop down to the first dollar and act as primary in the case that a driver's personal policy does not respond. Millions of rides later, the policy has worked as designed and provided excellent coverage for the community. This policy has also been shared and approved by local officials across the country. In other jurisdictions, local leaders have asked us to provide more specific primary coverage.

In response to that feedback from leaders in markets such as New York, California and Seattle, Lyft has voluntarily converted its policy from excess to be primary to a driver's personal policy during the period from the time a driver accepts a ride request until the time the ride has ended in the app. This major change is part of our continued effort to set the highest standard for trust and safety in transportation.

We are also proud to share this best-in-class insurance policy as of July 10, 2014, linked below."

http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2014/7/10/lyfts-primary-insurance-coverage

Policy:

http://static.squarespace.com/stati...30308223/Lyft_Auto_Policy and Endorsments.pdf


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's huge news. Good move by Lyft. Now you shouldn't have to fear losing your personal insurance policy during the covered periods. Also kudos for posting the actual policy. It should also pre empt many of the regulation concerns that were going to force something like this anyway.

A few observations:

1. If you are still concerned about the insurance between pings, you may want to minimize the time driving between them, which I assume falls under the old method of insurance. I guess it could be debatable if that is personal or not, but it's something to consider. Frankly, I'd rather see a better matching system where people could stay put without having to jockey around so much for rides.

2. It might be a good idea to print the declarations page, along with some type of communication showing your association with lyft. Also perhaps page 24 of the PDF which states the policy applies to Drivers in contract with Lyft. Keep this in your car. Perhaps it could get you out of some of the tickets being issued for no proof of commercial insurance. I have no idea if it would work, but is probably worth trying. Also consider getting the for hire drivers license endorsement if it's not too involved.

3. This could provide a little more of a sense of job security. No doubt there's still plenty of reasons to get deactivated. But, if you are in a covered accident, it shouldn't cause you to lose your personal insurance if you now can file a claim with Lyft first. Of course, if it's your fault, you might get deactivated anyway.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

That is a huge announcement. Very smart of them to take care of what's been one of the biggest concern of ride share drivers. 

Now they need to stop telling drivers it's OK to do LAX pickups.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

AND one could hope this will give Uber a kick in the pants on this issue as well. Gotta keep up!


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

[QUalternativelyGeek, post: 8134, member: 154"]AND one could hope this will give Uber a kick in the pants on this issue as well. Gotta keep up![/QUOTE]
Or alternatively uber could make another diagram explaining their healty combination driver's primary and uber's commercial insurances


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Great news, I wonder if it's for all states or only the ones mentioned in the press release


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Great news, I wonder if it's for all states or only the ones mentioned in the press release


It appears to be for all states. The general agreement was the part modified, not the state addendums:










Also catch the last part of this interview which discusses it briefly:
http://www.businessweek.com/videos/2014-07-11/ny-state-officials-seek-court-order-to-bar-lyft


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Great news, I wonder if it's for all states or only the ones mentioned in the press release


I, too, am wondering if this applies to ALL markets Lyft operates in.

Luxi
Providence


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I, too, am wondering if this applies to ALL markets Lyft operates in.
> 
> Luxi
> Providence


It's all markets, the press release was worded a bit awkwardly. Where the policy wording was changed refers to the main policy, not the state specific addendums (see the 166 page PDF). The state specific coverages were not changed, except like some miscellaneous coverage was added for New York.

If you take out the explanatory phrase, it's easier to see:
{{{In response to that feedback from leaders in markets such as New York, California and Seattle, }}}

Lyft has voluntarily converted its policy from excess to be primary to a driver's personal policy during the period from the time a driver accepts a ride request until the time the ride has ended in the app.

Here's another related part modified in the general agreement pertaining to all coverage (Page 159, modifies page 6 from the general policy applying to all areas covered):










The JA5302US referred to above is also part of the overall agreement, not state specific (page 24 of the PDF).

http://static.squarespace.com/static/5330a423e4b07cae635bb95e/t/53bf0fa4e4b04e5d54cf13ca/1405030308223/Lyft_Auto_Policy and Endorsments.pdf


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Insurance is statuatory; meaning Michigan has different Personal Auto Policy coverage than California, etc. This Primary coverage is mostly for "At Fault" states; states where one driver is determined to be at fault in an occurrence and _that_ drivers' liability covers any injuries they may have caused. This primary coverge is huge because in the event of an at fault accident, Lyft's insurance will cover any injuries caused to the innocent party, leaving the drivers' PAP out of the equation. In "No Fault" states, like Michigan, the liabilty and comp/coll cover _their own_ passenegrs and vehicle, not the other party's and is used regardless of who is at fault. This blanket coverage as primary is not inexpensive, especially if they're covering people under 25 yrs of age, as actuarial tables show car insurance rates drop once drivers turn 25 (and they don't have any claims, points, etc.). I hope it's legit.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Insurance is statuatory; meaning Michigan has different Personal Auto Policy coverage than California, etc. This Primary coverage is mostly for "At Fault" states; states where one driver is determined to be at fault in an occurrence and _that_ drivers' liability covers any injuries they may have caused. This primary coverge is huge because in the event of an at fault accident, Lyft's insurance will cover any injuries caused to the innocent party, leaving the drivers' PAP out of the equation. In "No Fault" states, like Michigan, the liabilty and comp/coll cover _their own_ passenegrs and vehicle, not the other party's and is used regardless of who is at fault. This blanket coverage as primary is not inexpensive, especially if they're covering people under 25 yrs of age, as actuarial tables show car insurance rates drop once drivers turn 25 (and they don't have any claims, points, etc.). I hope it's legit.


I believe Lyft has lowered their age requirement to 21 now to be a driver. Opens up some college kids to the market for summer jobs.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The Geek said:


> AND one could hope this will give Uber a kick in the pants on this issue as well. Gotta keep up!


Amen to that. It will certainly increase the attractiveness of driving for Lyft. So much for Uber being the "leader".


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Amen to that. It will certainly increase the attractiveness of driving for Lyft. So much for Uber being the "leader".


"Greeder" is more like it!


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

I was just reading about this on another site. I think I will be driving more in favor of Lyft than Uber now


----------



## John316 (Jul 6, 2014)

Once Lyft opens up availability to the entire city I live in and ditch the pink mustache (most important), I'll take them seriously. As of right now I take neither of them seriously, but at least Uber lets me pick up from my side of town.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

I just got the email.
Uber insurance is now primary in the Phoenix market!

Any other markets out there getting these?


----------



## Big Machine (Jun 19, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I just got the email.
> Uber insurance is now primary in the Phoenix market!
> 
> Any other markets out there getting these?


That is huge, hopefully this rolls out everywhere


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

John316 said:


> Once Lyft opens up availability to the entire city I live in and ditch the pink mustache (most important), I'll take them seriously. As of right now I take neither of them seriously, but at least Uber lets me pick up from my side of town.


the mustache is a turn off to many of my customers who are professionals, not snobs. Also, as a mobile notary, I don't like pulling up to a bank or court or home and having to 'explain' that stupid thing. Would it be so hard to make a little PINK CIRCLE with the LYFT logo within it and then, like the U on my window I can place it near by the U? I mean seriously, you want the stash sport it; but I won't driver for them if I MUST put that big honking, wet, dusty, dirt catching, bug torture device on my car. There's enough business it's growing to support both brands.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Barbara Bitela said:


> the mustache is a turn off to many of my customers who are professionals, not snobs. Also, as a mobile notary, I don't like pulling up to a bank or court or home and having to 'explain' that stupid thing. Would it be so hard to make a little PINK CIRCLE with the LYFT logo within it and then, like the U on my window I can place it near by the U? I mean seriously, you want the stash sport it; but I won't driver for them if I MUST put that big honking, wet, dusty, dirt catching, bug torture device on my car. There's enough business it's growing to support both brands.


They are beta testing some smaller staches that go on the back of your rear view mirror as well as a clear backed magnetic sticker for the windshield. We will see what they come up with as the official trade dress.

Also, if you attend some of the Lyft gatherings and meetups in your area, they sometimes have the cuddle staches (small versions of the furry mustache) that they give away. Then you can throw that up on the corner of your dash when you are doing a Lyft ride.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> They are beta testing some smaller staches that go on the back of your rear view mirror as well as a clear backed magnetic sticker for the windshield. We will see what they come up with as the official trade dress.
> 
> Also, if you attend some of the Lyft gatherings and meetups in your area, they sometimes have the cuddle staches (small versions of the furry mustache) that they give away. Then you can throw that up on the corner of your dash when you are doing a Lyft ride.


I think the problem is lyft needs a company-wide, less polarizing version. The smaller ones here and there won't help much to overcome people's general reluctance to use the service.

Driving here for both uber and lyft, I can tell there are huge groups of people that don't use lyft for basically this reason - many told me so when driving on uber. Many also don't like the fistbumping. Even many lyft customers are glad if I don't bump or stache. The complaint some have driving on lyft about uber relate to some specific driver, price, or car complaint, but not a foolish looking company-wide branding or hokey pokey dance ritual. You don't hear people saying, oh I don't want to use uber because there's a small U in the window.

I'll bite my tongue if somehow all these silly lyft rituals have been proven to attract more customers than they repel. But, it doesn't seem like it from my observations. I get the idea of creating a brand and having some difference from a competitor. But why not do it in other, more practical ways rather than cosmetics.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Also, if the stache is their trade dress/logo what's with the balloon on the app? #luft


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I think the problem is lyft needs a company-wide, less polarizing version. The smaller ones here and there won't help much to overcome people's general reluctance to use the service.
> 
> Driving here for both uber and lyft, I can tell there are huge groups of people that don't use lyft for basically this reason - many told me so when driving on uber. Many also don't like the fistbumping. Even many lyft customers are glad if I don't bump or stache. The complaint some have driving on lyft about uber relate to some specific driver, price, or car complaint, but not a foolish looking company-wide branding or hokey pokey dance ritual. You don't hear people saying, oh I don't want to use uber because there's a small U in the window.
> 
> I'll bite my tongue if somehow all these silly lyft rituals have been proven to attract more customers than they repel. But, it doesn't seem like it from my observations. I get the idea of creating a brand and having some difference from a competitor. But why not do it in other, more practical ways rather than cosmetics.


yup


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I think the problem is lyft needs a company-wide, less polarizing version. The smaller ones here and there won't help much to overcome people's general reluctance to use the service.
> 
> Driving here for both uber and lyft, I can tell there are huge groups of people that don't use lyft for basically this reason - many told me so when driving on uber. Many also don't like the fistbumping. Even many lyft customers are glad if I don't bump or stache. The complaint some have driving on lyft about uber relate to some specific driver, price, or car complaint, but not a foolish looking company-wide branding or hokey pokey dance ritual. You don't hear people saying, oh I don't want to use uber because there's a small U in the window.
> 
> I'll bite my tongue if somehow all these silly lyft rituals have been proven to attract more customers than they repel. But, it doesn't seem like it from my observations. I get the idea of creating a brand and having some difference from a competitor. But why not do it in other, more practical ways rather than cosmetics.


You are right in that some will not use Lyft because of the mustache and fist bumps, but the riders are not much different than us drivers. It boils down to value and convenience.

Most of us drivers wouldn't drive for them for those same reasons, but eventually most of us have given in and started driving for them to diversify and improve our earnings potential.

Riders are the same. If they come out of a bar at 2am and Uber is 3.0x surge and Lyft is at 50% prime time which one will they choose? Once they try Lyft an realize it is really a good service they will use it again. They may not admit it, but they will do what is convenient and economical in the long run.


----------



## Matt G (Aug 2, 2014)

Would anyone mind posting the full insurance rider with endorsements here? It appears that Lyft removed the link to the policy that was previously in their announcement blog. I know some of you have screencaptured it, so I am assuming you have a copy saved locally on your PC. Many thanks!!!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Matt G said:


> Would anyone mind posting the full insurance rider with endorsements here? It appears that Lyft removed the link to the policy that was previously in their announcement blog. I know some of you have screencaptured it, so I am assuming you have a copy saved locally on your PC. Many thanks!!!!


It was only up for a day I think before they pulled it.

Link to PDF:
https://www.sendspace.com/file/m1ihg4


----------



## Matt G (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, @grams777 !!


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

Why would Lyft pull it? Also, it would be helpful to have the Declarations Page to hand to an officer if a Lyft driver were to have an accident. I can't register on the site that Grams posted. Can someone send the policy to me via private message? May thanks!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> Why would Lyft pull it? Also, it would be helpful to have the Declarations Page to hand to an officer if a Lyft driver were to have an accident. I can't register on the site that Grams posted. Can someone send the policy to me via private message? May thanks!


You shouldn't have to register. Just click the download from send space button from that link above (not the other ones). I can't upload it here due to file size limits.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

grams777 said:


> You shouldn't have to register. Just click the download from send space button from that link above (not the other ones). I can't upload it here due to file size limits.
> 
> View attachment 607


I was able to download from my computer. My phone wouldn't let me do it. Thanks, Grams. Would you happen to know the line for Uber's policy?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> I was able to download from my computer. My phone wouldn't let me do it. Thanks, Grams. Would you happen to know the line for Uber's policy?


Uber's is here:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14

Which is linked from:
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Uber's is here:
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/234793312/Ridesharing-Insurance-Policy-7-14-14
> 
> ...


Again, many thanks. I want to keep the Dec Page in my car so that in the event of an accident, I have a policy number.

Is it just sheer coincidence that Lyft and Uber use the same insurer?


----------

